
Ten Years in the Making, Nicholas Felton Files His Final Report - sebg
http://www.fastcodesign.com/3052301/10-years-in-the-making-nicholas-felton-files-his-final-feltron-report
======
th0ma5
I hope the best for him. When I saw him speak about these reports and his
family life growing up, I was struck with the obsessive tension of it all. I
suspect getting away from doing this will be a healthy decision.

------
uptown
The option to order a printed copy of his reports always struck me as odd -
especially considering that I typically really appreciate visualizations and
admire the techniques used to display complex sets of data. But I guess when
the entire focus of these visualizations is based around a single person to
whom I have no connection, the output of his work seems like an exercise in
documenting irrelevance - taken to an extreme.

~~~
wanderingstan
If you've never held one of his reports in your hand, I highly recommend to
find a friend who has one. They are incredible in details beyond the contents
of the pages: the cutouts, binding, paper, and ink all chosen with care.

Felton's reports are works of art. Deeply personal works, like that of other
artists. I don't think that makes it irrelevant.

His medium of data, charts, questions, and timelines is different from other
artists, but one uniquely suited to our age.

I have two of his reports and am happy to keep them on my shelf, and to share
them with others as a beautiful glimpse into another's world.

~~~
uptown
Thanks for the response. Admittedly, I've never seen one first-hand, so
perhaps that'd change my mind.

------
dang
Also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10394592](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10394592).

